# Wood with bark?



## BaxtersBBQ (Jul 16, 2020)

Recently got a bunch of hickory chunks but has a ton of bark still on the wood. I’ve heard this effects the flavor? Anybody test this/anything to worry about?


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 16, 2020)

Never tested it. I use wood with bark and without. Depends on the log I grab


----------



## D.W. (Jul 16, 2020)

Some don't like it, but I've never noticed any negative impact from it. I cook with oak, hickory, apple, and cherry and a lot of the wood has bark on it (apple and cherry almost 100% with bark, oak and hickory about 50% with bark). I'll even throw chunks of bark on the fire if it falls off the wood.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 16, 2020)

The BB flavor wood supplier I buy from will remove the bark for no charge, so I opt for that.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 16, 2020)

Hmm
If you look at the Lumberjack pellet website they use the bark in the primary wood and strip it from the oak used for filler in blended products.

I've gotten away from wood smoking, lately.  (Fridge build on hold and tossed the offset.)
When I did use wood, I usually stripped the apple bark as it was from me and I know the tree died from fire blight.  The oak, maple, and ash I harvest from my trees the bark is left on the logs.


----------



## forktender (Jul 17, 2020)

I smoke with bark on almost 100% of the time, anyone that says back has an off putting flavor has a way better taster than mine......I find about a 0% taste difference  in the final produce.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 17, 2020)

Bark has more flavor in it than the wood, I use shag bark all the time for grilling , I would never waste it imo.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2020)

If the wood has bark on it, I use it. If it falls off then I use it to get a fire started, cause it burns quickly.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2020)

If I'm using apple wood or any other fruit wood then I try to get the bark off. I'm not sure if it matters much, but the reason is when they spray pesticides on the fruit trees it mainly stays on the bark. Aside from that with other wood chunks if the back comes off easily I take it off, and toss it in my bon-fire pit. 

Chris


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 17, 2020)

I use wood about two fists in my charcoal cabinet.  I use many of the chunks with bark on and have no flavor issues.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Jul 17, 2020)

So I pulled the butts off the smoker this morning. Flavors amazing with the wood bark. Almost more hickory flavored than normal but not bitter or acrid. I think I almost prefer it now


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 17, 2020)

Glad it worked out for you


----------



## kmmamm (Jul 17, 2020)

So long as it has been sufficiently cured, bark should not have any negative effects.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2020)

forktender said:


> I smoke with bark on almost 100% of the time, anyone that says back has an off putting flavor has a way better taster than mine......I find about a 0% taste difference  in the final produce.



^^Exactly My Thoughts!!^^

Bear


----------

